# ORLANDO 2 BR wanted: 7 nights



## Tinkertastic (May 19, 2019)

Looks for 7 nights starting either June 8th or 9th. Must be a two bedroom.

Would prefer
Bonnet Creek
Reunion Resort
Mariott Palm properties, Sabal Palm etc..


----------



## wjappraise (May 19, 2019)

I have a two bedroom at Bonnet Creek.  6/8-6/15.  $800.  

Wes.


----------



## FInsua (May 19, 2019)

Hi, I have a 2 Bedroom Suite from TODAY 5/19 to 5/26, we couldnt make it. I will give you a great price on it if you can take advantage of it.


----------



## chapjim (May 20, 2019)

I have a 2BR Deluxe unit at Bonnet Creek, June 8-15, but I won't try to beat Wes's price.


----------



## wjappraise (May 20, 2019)

chapjim said:


> I have a 2BR Deluxe unit at Bonnet Creek, June 8-15, but I won't try to beat Wes's price.



Hey Jim.  

Feel free to offer lower price if you wish.  OP wants to pay less than $700.  I’m out at that price point.   

Wes.


----------



## chapjim (May 20, 2019)

LOL!!  I wasn't going to try to beat $800, let alone do it for $700.  I don't really care if my week sells.  I'll just use the points somewhere else.  Pretty sure you feel the same way.

I hope OP has some backup plans.  His other preferences are going to cost more than Bonnet Creek.

I'll pass on this one.


----------



## wjappraise (May 20, 2019)

chapjim said:


> LOL!!  I wasn't going to try to beat $800, let alone do it for $700.
> 
> I hope OP has some backup plans.  His other preferences are going to cost more than Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I'll pass on this one.



You are correct, Jim.  

By my math the Reunion would cost a VIP Platinum owner 70% more points than the Bonnet Creek reservation (assuming BCR upgrade from 1 BR).  Add in the guest fee, and the Platinum owner has lost several hundred dollars.  

I did check hotels.com and found a Quality Inn hotel room in Kissimmee with two double beds that would be $645 for the 7 nights, including taxes.  Of course that has no private bedrooms, only one bathroom, no kitchen, no living room, no view, and no in-room laundry.  But the price is actually very good.


----------



## chapjim (May 21, 2019)

Managing expectations is the name of this game.  OP has unrealistic expectations.


----------



## chapjim (May 21, 2019)

wjappraise said:


> You are correct, Jim.
> 
> By my math the Reunion would cost a VIP Platinum owner 70% more points than the Bonnet Creek reservation (assuming BCR upgrade from 1 BR).  Add in the guest fee, and the Platinum owner has lost several hundred dollars.
> 
> I did check hotels.com and found a Quality Inn hotel room in Kissimmee with two double beds that would be $645 for the 7 nights, including taxes.  Of course that has no private bedrooms, only one bathroom, no kitchen, no living room, no view, and no in-room laundry.  But the price is actually very good.



No lazy rivers, no hot tubs, no poolside restaurants (bars, snack bars), etc., etc.


----------



## Tank (May 21, 2019)

I would have jumped at this awesome offer ! 
If it were me it be off the table no matter what
Hats off!


----------



## jwalk03 (May 22, 2019)

A full week at Bonnet Creek in a 2 Bedroom in Prime season for the exact dates you asked for??  and $800 is too much?!  HA!  Enjoy your Motel 6 instead.  LOL


----------



## mark201235 (May 22, 2019)

My daughter needed a place around Disney for two nights (Fri & Sat) in early March. We are regular (non VIP) Wyndham owners and were out of points. I posted on the LMR rentals wanted board for Bonnet Creek, and received no response. When I posted, my hope was that a VIP owner would send me a PM with a possible rental offer at over the $100/night limit. I never expected to find a unit like this for these dates for $100 or less. When that didn't happen, I reached out to a frequent posting TUG Member/VIP Wyndham owner to see if she would be willing to look for something for my dates. It worked out great. I was able to secure a 2 BR unit at Bonnet Creek for my daughter at a higher rate then LMR allows, which ended up being the same amount as a highly rated hotel in the area would have been. But that hotel, was just that, a hotel. No separate bedroom, no second bathroom, no kitchen, much smaller unit, etc.  It would have cost me 89K points for this rental if we had any points to use, which equates to roughly $500 in MF's. Doesn't matter a bit to me if the VIP owner paid 1/2 points on a 1 BR (33K total for 2 nights?) and got the upgrade to a 2 BR. I paid alot less then what my cost would have been AND got an excellent place to stay. So, I agree with the others. $800/week for a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek is a great deal, especially in prime season. 

Mark


----------



## jaycee0426 (May 22, 2019)

FInsua said:


> Hi, I have a 2 Bedroom Suite from TODAY 5/19 to 5/26, we couldnt make it. I will give you a great price on it if you can take advantage of it.


Did you get rid of this? What resort is it?


----------



## chapjim (May 22, 2019)

mark201235 said:


> My daughter needed a place around Disney for two nights (Fri & Sat) in early March. We are regular (non VIP) Wyndham owners and were out of points. I posted on the LMR rentals wanted board for Bonnet Creek, and received no response. When I posted, my hope was that a VIP owner would send me a PM with a possible rental offer at over the $100/night limit. I never expected to find a unit like this for these dates for $100 or less. When that didn't happen, I reached out to a frequent posting TUG Member/VIP Wyndham owner to see if she would be willing to look for something for my dates. It worked out great. I was able to secure a 2 BR unit at Bonnet Creek for my daughter at a higher rate then LMR allows, which ended up being the same amount as a highly rated hotel in the area would have been. But that hotel, was just that, a hotel. No separate bedroom, no second bathroom, no kitchen, much smaller unit, etc.  It would have cost me 89K points for this rental if we had any points to use, which equates to roughly $500 in MF's. Doesn't matter a bit to me if the VIP owner paid 1/2 points on a 1 BR (33K total for 2 nights?) and got the upgrade to a 2 BR. I paid alot less then what my cost would have been AND got an excellent place to stay. So, I agree with the others. $800/week for a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek is a great deal, especially in prime season.
> 
> Mark



Nice post.  Thanks!  I think most of us have done similar things.

Some people still want to low ball offers -- as in, my budget only has $xx for lodging because airline fares are so expensive, Disney tickets cost so much, I have to have an extra BR for in-laws, etc.


----------



## lisa1001 (May 23, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Nice post.  Thanks!  I think most of us have done similar things.
> 
> Some people still want to low ball offers -- as in, my budget only has $xx for lodging because airline fares are so expensive, Disney tickets cost so much, I have to have an extra BR for in-laws, etc.



I scored big one morning and got 3 two BR units for the price of a half off discount of a 1 BR.

Getting offers for $500, but will just cancel if I can't get $800


----------



## chapjim (May 24, 2019)

One of those might have been one I canceled on Wednesday -- a 2BR Deluxe from June 8-15.  Sounds like some others did the same thing -- bail out at Day 15.


----------



## FInsua (Jun 5, 2019)

jaycee0426 said:


> Did you get rid of this? What resort is it?


Sorry Jaycee, I didnt see this before I was on vacation myself. It was at Bonnet Creek the great 2 Bedroom Suite. I couldnt make it but luckily my friend was able to take advantage of it for a few days. Take care!


----------



## DoorCountyGirl (Jun 22, 2019)

2BR/2ba TODAY, SUNDAY OR MONDAY at Sheraton Vistana Resort. 
$750 (+$50 discount for TUG member!
June 28 10am Friday checkout.
Text 262-225-9427 Ask for Angie


----------

